# Where you all going on your hols



## jet (May 12, 2022)

anyone off on there hols soon?


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2022)

Nope not me... I was going to go to Spain but the horrors of those massive 3am queues at the airport has put me off. I'm thinking I'll take a few days up to Wells-next-the sea.. and Hunstanton.. before the kids break up from school...and then decide after the kids return to school whether to take a flight to Spain

How was the Cotswolds , are you still there ?


----------



## jet (May 12, 2022)

Wells next to sea,,,great choice,,,many a weekend there with kids,,and sunny hunny,,
yes back an hr ago,,unpacking grrrrr


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2022)

jet said:


> Wells next to sea,,,great choice,,,many a weekend there with kids,,and sunny hunny,,
> yes back an hr ago,,unpacking grrrrr


yes that's the worst part of a holiday.... still just think how rested you must be now ...


----------



## Lavinia (May 12, 2022)

I'm not planning any time away. When you have pets, it's difficult. I shall settle for 'days out' instead.


----------



## Leann (May 12, 2022)

Not a holiday but will be heading out in August for my follow-up tests to see if the cancer is still in remission. You may recall that I was misdiagnosed at the large hospital system that is nearest to where I live (about 25 miles away) so I sought a second opinion and got an accurate diagnosis at an excellent hospital but it's over a thousand miles away. So that is my next trip. 

Praying to God that all will be well. And if it is, then I'm going away in October for a holiday.


----------



## Sliverfox (May 12, 2022)

Son has told  hubby that he needs the new dump trailer they purchased after Easter.
Wants us to come up to his  house  over Memorial Day weekend!  
I think son has some time off  that weekend ,, has some  paving bricks to haul .

We have  appointments to keep  first of the week before we   go.
And I really  wanted to  decorate  both of our parent's graves on Memorial Day.

I'm   getting to be a more reluctant traveler.
Will be about a 6 hour drive via turnpikes.
Can imagine to tolls on  truck & trailer will make  hubby moan.


----------



## jet (May 12, 2022)

ye right lol   in answer to holly


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2022)

Leann said:


> Not a holiday but will be heading out in August for my follow-up tests to see if the cancer is still in remission. You may recall that I was misdiagnosed at the large hospital system that is nearest to where I live (about 25 miles away) so I sought a second opinion and got an accurate diagnosis at an excellent hospital but it's over a thousand miles away. So that is my next trip.
> 
> Praying to God that all will be well. And if it is, then I'm going away in October for a holiday.


I'll be praying for you too mi chica..


----------



## Buckeye (May 12, 2022)

Not sure what a "hols" might be, but based on responses, is it a vacation?

My SO's health has pretty much ended any vacation plans for us.  Not even up for a day at the beach.


----------



## Bretrick (May 12, 2022)

I want to go to Melbourne but there is still to much Covid there.
The advice is to arrive 4 - 5 hours before flight time.
There is still mandatory covid testing, mask wearing etc.
Looks like I will be delaying my travel for another 12 months.


----------



## oldpop (May 12, 2022)

I have acres of woods to wander around in so every day is a holiday for me.


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2022)

oldpop said:


> I have acres of woods to wander around in so every day is a holiday for me.


equally acres of woodland here, which I love  ... but as I said on another thread,  after the first 40 years it gets a bit samey...


----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 12, 2022)

Colorado Springs in June with my younger daughter.    Post-retirement in October…. Back to Michigan to enjoy the beautiful fall colors ? — I’m dreaming/scheming anyway


----------



## Tish (May 12, 2022)

Maybe around July.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 6, 2022)

Buckeye said:


> Not sure what a "hols" might be, but based on responses, is it a vacation?
> 
> My SO's health has pretty much ended any vacation plans for us.  Not even up for a day at the beach.


We Brits don't have 'vacations', we have Holidays or "Hols".  Originally this was a "Holy day" or religious festival, but has come to mean any break away from work or home.   Now that Covid restrictions have been relaxed, it's a bit mad here with people rushing to get away.
I'm just getting the campervan up and running again and plan to get away next week for a short break to "shake down" the van.
Before the schools break up, we hope to go to S.W.  Scotland to visit various museums and historic buildings.
We've also booked a trip to Utrecht (Netherlands) in September and if everything is OK, Germany in December.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2022)

Well I was hoping to get to Spain but given the calamity at the airports it looks like I might not get there.. and since hubs and I are now separated, it's more difficult for me to go other places in the UK on my own.. so I'm thinking of taking a  couple of days trips to some beach resorts before the kids break up from school in July.. altho' tbh, if this weather doesn't start playing nicely soon I won't even manage _that.. _


----------



## GoneFishin (Jun 6, 2022)

I've been on permanent 24/7 holidays since the day I retired.


----------



## palides2021 (Jun 6, 2022)

We were supposed to go to Florida in May but it was postponed after my son got Covid. He is well now, so we will be going next month.


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 6, 2022)

Trying to get to the beach/coast, at least for the day.  Day trippin'


----------



## Jules (Jun 6, 2022)

Buckeye said:


> My SO's health has pretty much ended any vacation plans for us. Not even up for a day at the beach.


Same here.


----------



## Been There (Jun 7, 2022)

I am retired now, so everyday is a holiday. I would like to move from Northern Virginia, but can't decide to where. I was born and raised in Northeastern Ohio, but I am not about to go back there for two reasons. One is too many bad memories and two is that it gets so dang cold and too much snow. I don't ski anymore and I like being warm compared to being cold. Florida is too warm for me, so I was thinking maybe South Carolina or Tennessee.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Jun 7, 2022)

I am going to Ireland June 17 for 11 days. I am very excited.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 7, 2022)

Hollydolly, what are the handiest beach resorts for you?   Southend, Walton on the Naze?  A long time since I've been there - when I stayed with friends in Essex.  When I lived in Hampshire, it was manic in summer with people coming down to the coast - places like Southsea, Bognor and the Witterings.   It's relatively quiet here and I don't think we have seaside resorts as such anymore.  There are quite a lot of campsites along the coast, but nowhere as many as I've seen some places in England - like round Skegness & Mablethorpe.


----------



## oldman (Jun 9, 2022)

Been There said:


> I am retired now, so everyday is a holiday. I would like to move from Northern Virginia, but can't decide to where. I was born and raised in Northeastern Ohio, but I am not about to go back there for two reasons. One is too many bad memories and two is that it gets so dang cold and too much snow. I don't ski anymore and I like being warm compared to being cold. Florida is too warm for me, so I was thinking maybe South Carolina or Tennessee.


If those were my choices, I would take Tennessee. There is a small city just outside of Memphis called Cordova. I had a friend in the Marines that wanted me to visit him the next time I flew into Nashville or Memphis. When I first started flying for United, I flew into Memphis and got there around noon with no other flights that day, so I called him and then went to his home for a visit. I really liked that town. It reminded me of a small city.


----------



## jujube (Jun 9, 2022)

My granddaughter, greatgranddaughters and I are scheduled to head to the Smokies late next week for a "girls trip".

We're going to hike, ride the gondola up the mountain in Gatlinburg and hang out at the Waterpark at our hotel in Pigeon Forge. 

 We're planning to ride a "mountain coaster", too.  The 2 year old saw the video and was highly indignant that she isn't big enough to ride it.  It took the promise of several rides on the carousel to appease her.  The 6 year old is a bit of a scaredy-cat but the little 'un is the "get out of my way and no one will get hurt" type.


----------

